# What's the price to scope a horse?



## applecart14 (10 November 2011)

Anyone know how much it costs to scope a horse?

Think my horse might have gastric ulcers.  He's going to the horspital on Tuesday for PRP for his tendon.  Thinking about getting this done too.

Thanks


----------



## applecart14 (10 November 2011)

applecart14 said:



			Anyone know how much it costs to scope a horse?

Think my horse might have gastric ulcers.  He's going to the horspital on Tuesday for PRP for his tendon.  Thinking about getting this done too.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Its okay don't worry. Rang up vets in the end.  £252.  Out of the question at the moment.  What a flipping rip off.


----------



## a kind of magic (10 November 2011)

Oh my goodness! I came on here to see as my dad's horse has choked a couple of  times on his regular dinner (something he's never done before in the 10 years we've had him) and the last blockage was pretty bad.  Vets both thought it was just him being greedy as none of the blockage had been chewed at all (teeth are fine) but said if he chokes again they will scope him just to make sure there's no scar tissue/tumor.  Will pass that estimate on to my dad!


----------



## Miss L Toe (10 November 2011)

I don't know how much it costs to buy an endoscope or to train a vet to use it and interpret it, but I suppose you could buy your own and see how you manage 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GprjDKsiLU4


----------



## 4x4 (10 November 2011)

That's assuming you'd know how to interpret it!


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 November 2011)

applecart14 said:



			Its okay don't worry. Rang up vets in the end.  £252.  Out of the question at the moment.  What a flipping rip off.
		
Click to expand...

That's a really high quote. I had my horse scoped last January and I am sure the scoping was £155.00 I would shop about for that as I am sure you will find it cheaper. 

Applecart - the thing is you know that the recommended Gastrogard treatment is going to be astronomical at around £800 for the course for 4 weeks. It's ridiculous it costs nearly £30 a syringe.
I was insured luckily but I did do some research and I am sure you can buy an acid pump inhibitor much cheaper online. 

Have you tried talking to a herbalist about getting something bespoke made up for ulcer treatment? It's worth the call as herbal treatments are usually less than £30 for the whole tub!! I have just retreated my horse for excess stomach acid (he gets stressy so you know when this happens) and that is a treatment of green clay  (2 tblspns a day) and a tblspn of chlorella for 2 weeks. Then continue with the chlorella, but stop the green clay for 2 weeks, then restart the green clay for 2 further weeks. This balances the gut fauna in the hindgut. (a treatment from my holistic vet - you can buy the clay and chlorella online)


----------



## 4x4 (10 November 2011)

It might depend on where yo are geographically.


----------



## Keflavik (10 November 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			I don't know how much it costs to buy an endoscope or to train a vet to use it and interpret it, but I suppose you could buy your own and see how you manage 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GprjDKsiLU4

Click to expand...

Yes - what a good idea! Purchase your gastroscope, monitor & software ( £18,000 - £20,000). Spend 5 years (+) at University to train you how to scope a horse, interpret your findings, buy and administer the required sedatives ( approx £100,000 - course fees, accomodation, living expenses etc.). Spend a couple of specialist training days in equine gastro-enterology (£800).
Or alternatively start questioning whether £252 is really a rip off?


----------



## lj0429 (12 November 2011)

i wouldnt consider it a rip off my horse has just been done and i couldnt put a price on the value of seeing the difference in her now shes been diagnosed with egus and treated.


----------



## oscarwild (12 November 2011)

I had my horse scoped earlier this year due to her choking.
All in I think the scoping cost me £150 and was done at the yard with a mobile scope.
So it could depend if done at home or where you are in the country.


----------



## minniemouse (12 November 2011)

Had my horse scoped 4 weeks ago, vet had mobile scope and did it at the yard, cost £155 i am in the NW x


----------



## applecart14 (14 November 2011)

lj0429 said:



			i wouldnt consider it a rip off my horse has just been done and i couldnt put a price on the value of seeing the difference in her now shes been diagnosed with egus and treated.
		
Click to expand...

Well you might not be out of work and wondering how you are going to afford your next months livery bill 

If I had the money I would have it done.  I have to put essentials before 'wants' at the moment.


----------

